# OMG I was invited to a party



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

A "Tastefully Simple" party.

Uh, "hey Kuan, you're a chef, you should like this!"

http://www.tastefullysimple.com/Cultures/en-US/


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

kuan,
maybe you could become a "consultant" and have a whole new career. :smiles: :chef: 
i've been forced to attend a few "pampered chef" parties and really couldn't understand the crescent roll - cream cheese roll up thingies. 
at the very least it'll be a whole new experience.:lol: 
kathee


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

A former colleague was a rep for them. On soup day she brought soup made from one of their mixes. It was thick and salty, not what I'd hoped for based on her description. Still, these are time-savers for some people and for others may be a portal into the culinary world that may lead to better knowledge.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You have to wonder about the person who invites a chef to that.:lol:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Actually coupla things. They have a misguided idea about what chefs do or they really think Olive Garden is great food!

Scary either way.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Haven't you seen the Olive Garden commercials with the chefs in starched whites smiling as they create Italian specialties from age old recipes? Tasting and stirring and service with a smile, ya mean that's not reality?  :beer:


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

:roll: Maybe they are hoping for commercial sales by the gross???


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

So Kuan, are you going???? LOL
(actually I will confess to owning a pampered chef pizza baking stone- I've had it for years- well seasoned and cooks my pizza great) As for the parties, well I think it's more like Tupperware and the like, more for social and so the host gets free stuff......


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

I think there was only one item that was actually pretty decent from Tastefully Simple...it was some sort of cheese ball seasoning (the sweet berry one...not the savory one, yuck!) 

Not a great item, but if you are invited and you attend and you like to buy something out of courtesy, then I would recommend that item. Don't expect something GREAT....but it is an item that probably won't go to waste...or at least you can give it away and not feel like you are giving complete crap to a friend.


----------

